# i want find window vps server with hourly bill



## tung623 (Nov 18, 2016)

i want find window vps server with hourly bill


have any?


thx a lot


----------



## badger (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello, check out Vultr.com.


----------



## fm7 (Nov 18, 2016)

Atlantic.net charges for compute capacity by the second


$0.0205 /hour $15 /month
1GB RAM 1 vCPU 40GB SSD 3 TB Transfer


$0.0411 /hour $30 /month
2GB RAM 2 vCPU 80GB SSD 4 TB Transfer


$0.0822 /hour $60 /month
4GB RAM 2 vCPU 100GB SSD 5 TB Transfer


$0.1644 /hour $120 /month
8GB RAM 4 vCPU 160GB SSD 6 TB Transfer


...


----------



## copperhost (Nov 21, 2016)

check out cloudsigma or azure


----------

